# CR1 Pro vs Team



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

I am considering a CR1. Are the frames and forks on the Comp and Team identical? When I compare them, the bikes seem the same except for the wheels and the Ultegra on the Comp and 105 on the Team. Since I will put on my own Easton EC 70 SL wheels, a new stem, bars and saddle, $1,100 seems a lot to spend to get Ultegra over 105. Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Frames and forks are identical. 2011: The team has a naked carbon gloss red/white finish and the pro has a matte grey/white finish. 2012: The team has a gloss white/black finish and the pro has a matte black/red finish. I got the team and love it. Ultegra and Ksyrium wheels would be nice, but the Aksuim Race/105 set up has treated me quite well. Just did my first 50 mile ride this weekend.


----------



## runridemtb (Jun 4, 2009)

*CR1 Team*



Eric S said:


> I am considering a CR1. Are the frames and forks on the Comp and Team identical? When I compare them, the bikes seem the same except for the wheels and the Ultegra on the Comp and 105 on the Team. Since I will put on my own Easton EC 70 SL wheels, a new stem, bars and saddle, $1,100 seems a lot to spend to get Ultegra over 105. Am I missing something? Thanks


I purchased the team back in April and have just crossed over 3,000 miles. I changed the saddle and wheels but other than that the 105 components are an awesome value. The Aksium Race wheels I sold immediately and offset the cost of my other wheels.


----------



## vizslagal (Jun 23, 2009)

I love my CR! pro


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 2009 CR1 Pro and love it. Light and stiff for climbing and sprinting but doesn't beat me up on centuries. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## pbart (Feb 17, 2012)

I love my 2010 CR1 team. Great all rounder


----------

